# Peter Cunningham



## excadet (Oct 27, 2006)

Seeking information for his grandson,

It is believed he was at sea with Port Line , and Shaw Savill , possibly as refrigeration engineer , and left the sea in1955 to join Shell as a draftsman


----------

